# Corn harvest 17



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A few pics




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1731984253480946


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Foggy morning waiting for it to dry off.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And the End

I usually kick out 30-40 pheasants on the last pass on this farm.2 roosters and 4 hens came out this yr.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The term my grandma used to use is " we got the rabbit" Cuz there's usually a rabbit or two that last pass. Hit a pheasant the other morning with the corn head, if I would've been a little quicker hitting the switch we could've had supper....

Yields here are absolutely fantastic. A little on the wet side but better than insane amounts of header shatter. I will admit I'm glad it's foggy this morning. I'm getting tired.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

stack em up said:


> The term my grandma used to use is " we got the rabbit" Cuz there's usually a rabbit or two that last pass.


Very cool; thanks. I really like old sayings and their origin.

@15 years ago, my boss referred to me as a 35 year old 75 year old because of my stout beliefs, my old-timey sayings, at-times cranky attitude (usually still accompanied with a smile....Think "Walter" the Puppet that Jeff Dunham has). I'm starting to age into my attitude. 

"just got the rabbit" is going into the vernacular.

Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb harvest update.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/harvest-update-from-the-combine-NAA-sonja-begemann/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Corn yields in my area seem to doing very well considering the drought we went through. Most guys I've talked to are saying 120 up to 160 bu/acre. Some seeded on sandier more drought prone land under 100. Haven't finished ours yet but I'd think ours will average 120 which for here is pretty darn good. Silage corn made 20 ton to the acre according to the chopper. That's not bad considering in July I was wondering if it would even get waist high as hot and dry as it was.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

We finished harvest at the BIL's in northern Indiana about two weeks ago or so. Did some tile work after that and shop work (his and mine). Started back home for Texas last Tuesday.

The yields were pretty good on beans-- a little below last year's 60 bushel average, but still strong at about a 57 average. The hot dry weather they had the last couple weeks of September had them in the field EARLY and they were about done with beans by the time I got there in early October. The beans were VERY tough cutting-- they grow Plenish beans (high oleic, doesn't require hydrogenation but can only be delivered to certain delivery points, grown under contract with a nice premium) and the Plenish beans are usually pretty tough cutting in even the best circumstances-- the stem is tough and usually stays green longer than other soybeans... This year they hung on a LONG time and in the lower, wetter areas and near tree lines they were still green as a gourd, but the beans were mostly in good 13% moisture range across the field. They did leave parts of some fields behind on low ground and near the tree lines to dry down more as they stayed VERY green and were too wet to combine-- we got them last when we finished corn... STILL had some leaves hanging on and green stems, but the beans were mostly about 11-12% moisture.

Corn had EXCELLENT yields-- surprisingly so given conditions. Due to my mom being in the hospital and my wife breaking her arm, I didn't get up to Indiana for planting this year. Couldn't have stayed til it was all done anyway, since they got rained out for three weeks right in the middle of things. Corn was in the ground for three weeks in places before it even started poking up, and Grandpa thought it surely needed replanting, but it was too wet to get in the field anyway. Every day a little more would come up, and by the time it was dry enough to roll, the corn had emerged to a stand, though "all over the place" some tall some short. It was already SO late that replanting promised no real advantage. It stayed that way through sidedress fertilizer time; Chuck said that when he was putting on anhydrous he'd see one plant 3 feet tall, next one 2 feet, next one 1 foot, next one 6 inches, just helter-skelter all over the field... said it was kinda sickening as he wouldn't have given you a plug nickel for it making a good crop at that point. But, when the combine started to roll, the yield monitor told the tale-- hitting 300 plus bushels on the best low ground and close to 200 even up on higher sandier ground... for about a 220 average on most of the farms... One sandy 40 acres that has never surpassed 172 bushels an acre hit 190 this year, which is kind of unheard of. The only downside was the corn stayed quite wet-- when we started we were in 26% moisture corn, and usually he wouldn't want to pick at over 25% moisture, but the weather was just perfect and the early varieties were "close enough" that we went on and hit it. Soon as we got down on wetter/heavier ground and later varieties, and especially down near the woods and stuff, we quickly ran out of corn dry enough to harvest-- when the moisture meter hit 30% on the yield monitor we quit and gave it a week.

The weather had been unseasonably warm and sunny but it deteriorated throughout that week and was cooler and more overcast when we started up again. To our dismay, it had only dropped a few points of moisture, and was still in the 26% on up range. We picked the "driest spots" and got after it, working our way down to the wetter, heavier ground, and kept it in the 26% range on down. We moved across the river to some sandier ground which started out on the high side but was down in the 22% range by the time we finished. Another issue that prompted the move was that some of that corn was starting to go down in places-- not bad, but the BIL didn't want to risk getting a bad windstorm or something and having a mess on his hands... Even in the down spots the yield was still there, surprisingly so... We moved back to the main farm and finished up there-- some fields that were reading around 30% when we were breaking them open were finally down in the 25% to 22% range by the time we were finishing up. We didn't put any corn in the bins again this year, as the local elevator was cheaper to put it in than buy the propane to dry it... so it all went to town.

The rain was about on par for the year, but they had a few dry periods and of course it started out quite wet. It was just starting to get pretty dry during grain fill when they got some timely rains that really made the grain. Southern Indiana wasn't so lucky... they were already practically done with soybeans and were harvesting corn in a lot of places full bore when we went through there to visit my wife's cousins and aunt after our nephew's wedding on September 2nd. Pretty unusual for them to be rolling that soon in that area, but it was hot and dry and the yields were WAY off from what I've heard. Course they were already feeding hay to the cows when we visited in early September, and they were justifiably concerned about what this winter would end up doing...

Down here in Texas, at least down in the Coastal Bend where I'm at, the crops were pretty much out by the time hurricane Harvey dumped 20-40 inches of rain on the area. Most crops did about normal from what I've heard-- we were above normal for rainfall but it was rather timely rains for the most part. Some cotton and soybeans in the next county over got ruined by Harvey flooding though, but for the most part the crops were out. Some cotton modules got drowned pretty good too and were probably write-offs from what I saw, and of course a lot of hay bales were ruined. We ourselves didn't suffer any appreciable damage or losses, for which we were very thankful.

The heavy rains from Harvey certainly replenished a lot of groundwater-- it was getting pretty dry at Shiner, not terribly so; we kind of expect a dry period from July through August and sometimes into September or even October, but Harvey nixed that in a single weekend-- refilled all the ponds and the grass came in so lush and full the cows are belly deep in it, which is good. Even at Needville where the heavy clay soil and flat ground holds a lot of water, the rains brought on a growth flush and the cows are belly deep in grass... which is always good to see...

Later! OL J R


----------

